# Sound Solutions Audio Icon



## AboveAK (Mar 3, 2009)

I just installed a 12" Icon in a sealed nder the backseat of my silverado. I have to say that SSA you guys did an amazing job with this one. One of the best drivers i've heard without a doubt. I'm running it off of a JL 500/1 and I absolutely love this thing. It's only been played for about 2 hours so it still needs some time to break in.

The transient response and accuracy is amazing, much better than the W7 and comparable to the W6 but with more output and much better lows.
In the sealed box i have now it reminds me of how low my Type X hit in it's ported box. It just eats the lows up no problem. It blends so well with everything even though i haven't bought the mids and tweets i want.

I went over to my buddies house who just made an order to get two 10" Type R's. He canceled his order after hearing the icon. He isn't an audiophile but he knew it sounded great. SSA i think you guys might be getting another customer soon.

I don't know what other things i can say about the Icon other than i'll be ordering another one soon for sure. I need to fill the other hole i cut for the other side of the box.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Wow, that is great to hear. Thanks for the feedback!! *


----------

